# Need help getting started



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am brand new to this forum, but have been reading it for a couple weeks. I am looking to get started on a career in LE, and while I have found a TON of useful info on this board, I need a few questions answered. I live on the MA/NH border, and am also not too far from ME. I am currently trying to ascertain the best route to follow, as I am 30 and looking to make a career change into LE, but have a wife and an infant at home. I would prefer to make the career change ASAP, but also am trying to make an informed decision. Right now I have not been able to figure out exactly which jobs would require going to an Academy that I would have to reside at, and what the different states require as far as exams. I know the MA civil service exam will be in April, but what would I need to do if I was interested in jobs in NH or ME right now. I am sure somewhere on this site, and on the NH and ME official websites I could find answers, but I have not found everything yet. Any and all advice is welcome. Thanks.

Jared


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Jared,

The only academy in MA that requires you to reside there while you are in training is the State Police Academy. A lot of civil service departments here have a cutoff age of 32, so you are cutting it pretty close. Your chances of being hired right away from the civil service exam are pretty slim, so I wouldn't focus mainly on MA at this stage of the game where you have a family depending on you.

My advice to you about NH and ME is to do a specific search on this site for particular departments you are interested in working for. There is tons of information on here; chances are you will find what you are looking for. I think with those states certain departments/municipalities give their own exams or require you to send in a resume.

Best of luck to you!


----------

